# How to roll a backwood blunt (super easy)



## shynee mac (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Jimbo01 (Aug 17, 2016)

Drippin in spit


----------



## burrheadd (Aug 17, 2016)

Nasty


----------



## Worcester (Nov 29, 2016)

burrheadd said:


> Nasty


He said spit and shit. The shit must be under those finger nails...


----------



## ChefKimbo (Jan 29, 2017)

Been years since I smoked a backwood, but they are perfect for well grown MJ. Don't use them with the stringy, airy stuff it wont do well at all.


----------



## LetsGetSmiggidy (Apr 25, 2017)

lol at all the comments on the saliva. haha. You could also just have a small cup of water and dip your fingers in that.


----------



## Diana Gordon (May 14, 2017)

Backwood blunt is still the best thing for me. Makes me feel like a rapper


----------



## Heil Tweetler (May 14, 2017)

Worcester said:


> He said spit and shit. The shit must be under those finger nails...


Hey douche its called backwood not Blackwood.


----------

